# TT Short Survey



## CGN (May 21, 2010)

Hi All, we joined the TTOC recently and my number is in the 1800's so if there are only 500 or so members currently then 1300 have not renewed their membership for various reasons. With this in mind we did a short survey yesterday while on a 5 hour drive around the southeast (as we are on holiday doing the touristy things). We counted 35 TT's on the trip which seems a lot for a week day but it was sunny. Now I love my TT and am sure that the reason people buy a TT is because they love them too. So we gave each one we passed a polite wave to acknowledge that they have a great car. Sadly only one waved back. Now we may have taken them buy surprise but if more owners show their appreciation for the car by a simple wave (its free) then TT owners may start to think that there is more to it than just driving a great car. :idea: We only stumbled upon the TTOC by complete chance while looking at the 2 Audi Clubs in the UK. The club need the support of all concerned and spreading the word is a very easy step.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

CGN said:


> Hi All, we joined the TTOC recently and my number is in the 1800's so if there are only 500 or so members currently then 1300 have not renewed their membership for various reasons. With this in mind we did a short survey yesterday while on a 5 hour drive around the southeast (as we are on holiday doing the touristy things). We counted 35 TT's on the trip which seems a lot for a week day but it was sunny. Now I love my TT and am sure that the reason people buy a TT is because they love them too. So we gave each one we passed a polite wave to acknowledge that they have a great car. Sadly only one waved back. Now we may have taken them buy surprise but if more owners show their appreciation for the car by a simple wave (its free) then TT owners may start to think that there is more to it than just driving a great car. :idea: We only stumbled upon the TTOC by complete chance while looking at the 2 Audi Clubs in the UK. The club need the support of all concerned and spreading the word is a very easy step.


Its also in the interest of the Forum and Club if there was even a flyer or small card one could place on the many TTs seen.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

wallstreet said:


> CGN said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, we joined the TTOC recently and my number is in the 1800's so if there are only 500 or so members currently then 1300 have not renewed their membership for various reasons. With this in mind we did a short survey yesterday while on a 5 hour drive around the southeast (as we are on holiday doing the touristy things). We counted 35 TT's on the trip which seems a lot for a week day but it was sunny. Now I love my TT and am sure that the reason people buy a TT is because they love them too. So we gave each one we passed a polite wave to acknowledge that they have a great car. Sadly only one waved back. Now we may have taken them buy surprise but if more owners show their appreciation for the car by a simple wave (its free) then TT owners may start to think that there is more to it than just driving a great car. :idea: We only stumbled upon the TTOC by complete chance while looking at the 2 Audi Clubs in the UK. The club need the support of all concerned and spreading the word is a very easy step.
> ...


There is, did you not get some ?


----------



## CGN (May 21, 2010)

I got about 10 in my joining pack but only have one left now. I will be asking for more. I must say there are a few very unloved TT's out there which is a shame but good for my race car project as I have started to look for a suitable car now.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Maybe the TTOC at DC10 should restock members with some cards for the windscreen. Proactive and not reactive is the way forward.
Steve


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

stevecollier said:


> Maybe the TTOC at DC10 should restock members with some cards for the windscreen. Proactive and not reactive is the way forward.
> Steve


Thats a pretty good idea actully, but we'll have to get the new batch (with the new design) printed before then as we're about out of stock currently.

Nick


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No DC10s at Duxford there ia a Comet and a Concorde though. I have quite a few of the old version that Cam passed on to me.


----------

